# new members welcome



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

nice to see the forum has a new section
for the newbies to introduce themselves

maybe they could open up new sections
about the user and theyre car (with loads of pix)
and a picture section :wink:


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

You mean like the show n shine section ?

A taste of whats to come....

Jae


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

yep looks really good
what other sections are coming this way
modding section
full how to
TT parts and numbers


----------

